# Replacement Engine Type for Husqvarna 1130 STE



## Markus (DE) (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi,

I saved a Husqvarna 1130 STE from the scrapyard...
The Briggs & Stratton Engine died by a brocken connecting rod (piston rod) wich damaged the enginehousing badly.

In case that the original Briggs & Stratton Engine is not longer avaiable (not even a used one in any kind of working condition ) I´m now looking out for a new replacement engine of a similar type.

*I need any help, finding a type of similar engine for this Husqvarna snowthrow:*

Husqvarna 1130 STE

US made in 2006

Product No.: 961910004 01
Serial No.: 102306M 000122

engine power: 11,5 HP (8,2 kW) at 3600 rpm

*Enginetype:*
Briggs & Stratton 11,5 hp

Modell: 21C114
Type: 0731E1
Code: 061011YD

If anybody has an idea or did such an engine replacement with a similar type, I would be happy to get some helping informations. 

Greetings from Bavaria (Germany)

Markus


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*See If Any Of These Company's will ship over seas. brandnewengines.com Smallenginewarehouse.com few others That Escape Me Now. Thought The Germans Themselves Made Snow Blowers Of BENZ, BMW Class.*


----------



## Markus (DE) (Feb 8, 2015)

😂 sorry, the best Snow Blowers you can buy in Germany are made by Honda and Ariens. There is no snow blower engineering "germanstyle" 😂 and, sorry again --> BMW, VW, Mercedes get rid of a lot of good quality engineering... for lowering the costs.

Thank you for the links. By that I will start to search the shops in US too... hoping, that the shiping will be affordable 
I allready searched for that enginetype in certain shops around Germany, Austria and Sweden... the original engine isn´t sold any longer, only some few spare parts.


----------

